# Thumb picks and picking



## murdude (Jun 3, 2017)

Is there anywhere in Canada that sells Fred Kelly thumb picks? 

I would like to try some that he offers because I find that the standard Dunlop is too long and I keep hitting the body of the guitar. Especially a Telecaster. I am trying to modify my picking technique so I do less of this but does anyone know how to modify a thumbpick so that it is shorter? 

Fred Kelly picks offer different shapes and gages that others do not.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Amazon.ca

https://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...argid=kwd-298167138184&ref=pd_sl_43ei609htd_b


----------



## murdude (Jun 3, 2017)

Steadfastly said:


> Amazon.ca
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...argid=kwd-298167138184&ref=pd_sl_43ei609htd_b


Thanks, but I need to find out which and if I like before I buy multiples of them.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Here are the Canadian stores that either carry them or can get them from their site (www.fredkellypicks.com under: "contact us" - where to find us)

Canada

Belle Air Music Co.
364 Richmond St.
London, ON N6A5C3
Phone# (519) 439-0101
E-mail: (905) 725-1116

Merriam School of Music
2359 Bristol Circle
Oakville, ON L6H6P8 Canada
Phone# (905) 829-2020

Folkway Music
22 Dupont Street East
Waterloo Ontario Canada N2J2G9
Phone: 519-772-0424
E-Mail: [email protected]
Web: www.folkwaymusic.com

Mitro Music
695 Bank St.
Ottawa ON, K1V7TD Canada
Phone# (613)521-5909 or (613)233-9688

Mr. Entertainment
1171 West Edmonton Mall T5T4J2
Phone# (780) 444-1366
Toll-free: 1-800-254-0753

Resmer’s House of Music
383 Mary St.
Pembroke ON, Canada K8A5W4
Phone# (613) 732-9900

Rufus’ Guitar Shop
2621 Alma St.
Vancouver, BC, Cananda V6R3S1
Phone# (604) 222-1717
E-mail: www.rufusguitarshop.com


----------



## murdude (Jun 3, 2017)

Thank you, fretboard. That's what I've been looking for.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

It's easy to file your Dunlops down...why not experiment a bit?


----------



## Wooly (Feb 17, 2017)

You could file and shape your own. 
The nice thing about the Fred Kelly Delrin Slick pick is that they don't click against the string when you pluck it like some harder material picks do.


----------

